# Spearfishing 101 - Lesson 4: The "kill shot"



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Click here to view the "How to execute a kill shot" video.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Great shots, Now how about the other ones that tore your ass up:whistling:Just joking it's too bad ALL shots can't be that easy:thumbup:


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Eye eye captain!  Great tip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> Great shots, Now how about the other ones that tore your ass up:whistling:Just joking it's too bad ALL shots can't be that easy:thumbup:


LOL - Agreed. 

I plan to make a couple of videos on how to manage larger fish like big AJs, and what to do when you miss your kill shot.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Dang Brian! Nice shots!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

where do i go to see all your videos?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> where do i go to see all your videos?


Sorry, I don't have a webpage setup with all of the links. However, you can follow the link below to see more videos:

http://www.sea-space.com/videos


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

sealark said:


> Great shots, Now how about the other ones that tore your ass up:whistling:Just joking it's too bad ALL shots can't be that easy:thumbup:


Too funny SeaLark!  

Very good instructional video WhackUm. :thumbsup: Will be looking for your video of "Wrestling with the Big Ones" soon. Should prove to be very interesting...and maybe entertaining. Thanks bud. :thumbup:


----------

